# A few for the afternoon



## robrpb (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tx smoker (Dec 28, 2020)

Love the child with the cell phone   That's pretty much how I grew up...minus the phone of course.

Robert


----------



## Hank R (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 28, 2020)

Those were great !

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 28, 2020)

All very funny.  Thanks.


----------



## Hank R (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 30, 2020)

Those were some great jokes robrpb. Especially the "idiots" and the toddler.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 30, 2020)

Hank R said:


> View attachment 477535
> 
> 
> Ain't that the truth!!
> Gary


----------

